# \\\\\\ Lima, Perú: Ciudad de los Reyes //////



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60









61









62









63









64









65









66









67









68









69









70









71









72









73









74









75









76









77









78









79









80









81


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este es el mejor hilo de Lima que he visto en mucho tiempo. Excelente aporte!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, hay de todo un poco kay: .


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

hermosas fotos.........los colores muy trabajados y dan vida y calidad a lima.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Concuerdo con Bruno y Andrés, muy buen y variado thread. Sólo espero que la mayoría pueda verlo...en mi computadora está tardando un poco en cargar.

La foto 45 captó inmediatamente mi atención. ¿Por qué sería??? :dunno: :lol: 

Muy interesante la perspectiva de Lima captada por un angelino, King Of The Hill. Espero que hayas disfrutado de tu estadía.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Precioso!


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

!Qué buenas fotos! Espero que la hayas pasado chévere en esta ciudad.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> La foto 45 captó inmediatamente mi atención. ¿Por qué sería??? :dunno: :lol:


Síííí:lol:

La 68 es mi favorita.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cada imagen más interesante que la otra. Muy buen hilo.


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Canelita said:


> La foto 45 captó inmediatamente mi atención. ¿Por qué sería??? :dunno: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que loco el thread espere a ver todas las fotos tiene de todo ... pero realmente logró retratar muchas cosas de Lima... 

Locasoooo...

SUPER BUENO


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

dlHC84 said:


> Síííí:lol:
> 
> La 68 es mi favorita.


Jajaja, sí pues, cómo no darse cuenta... 

Difícil escoger una favorita, y la 68 me gustó mucho también, pero bueno, si he de comentar algunas, la 4 me gustó por la amplia sonrisa de la muchacha, muy de acorde con la hospitalidad que nos caracteriza. En general, King, tienes un gran talento al captar el rostro humano. 

La 19 me llamó la atención, qué hermosa fachada. ¿Qué lugar es?

La 42...nuestra Plaza de Armas (así la llamaré siempre) luce muy bonita.

La 53: una imagen muy romántica de un edificio en ruinas. Es como presenciar un rostro ya acabado y maltratado por los años, y que no pasó por el bisturí. 

La 72, ese solcito y los colores tan alegres le otorgan gran calidez a la imagen. Me alegra el alma, qué más puedo decir. 

Definitivamente un thread para visitar con frecuencia.


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

La pregunta es: ¿cuanto de estos edificios estan declarados patrimonio de la ciudad?...espero que por ejemplo la foto: 33,48,49,58,63 lo sean; o de lo contrario debemos hacer algo para declararlos patrimonio arquitectónico de la ciudad, así nunca más nadie se atreve siquiera a pensar en derribarlos.


PD: Y lo vuelvo a repetir, debemos volver construir mansiones, palacios, casonas; de estilo neocolonial limeño, neoclásico, art deco, etc, junto a las que ya existen ahí, así la convertimos en una de las ciudades más hermosas del mundo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me gusta mucho la imagen 41; me hace recordar las semanas en las que estuve haciendo prácticas de archivología en el AGN, faltaba más. Allí aprendí que los compañeros de trabajo pueden llegar a ser las personas más grotescas y confianzudas, y reafirmé mi opinión de que personas como cajeros, secretarias o recepcionistas deben abstenerse de hacer comentarios personales cuando atienden al público. A pesar del tipo de gente con el que me topé en esas semanas de terror, la señora, mi jefa, era muy amable y educada, además, siempre, al terminar la labor, quedaba tiempo para admirar el lugar, y fijarme en todas las chucherías que se venden y se compran con total impunidad.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que buen ojo!! muy chevere. mi preferida es la 30! (en general todas las fotos de las personas me gustan, tienes excelente ojo!)
Una duda fotografica, tengo una canon sx20 is y me es muy dificil conseguir esos planos desenfocados, a mi no me salen asi tan dramaticos como los tuyos (ejem. foto 5). Es alguna configuracion de F,Shutterspeed, iso, zoom, lente? hay alguna receta?? gracias!!!
Tus fotos son geniales, cuando sea grande quiero ser como tu! ja!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Caramba, da gusto encontrarse con un thread asi, la magia de la fotografia, excelente


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Excelentes fotos. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Fotos supremas, de hecho las mejores que he visto en el foro de lejos, se nota que han sido tomadas con una cámara profesional de por lo menos 12mp.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

¿Hay màs fotos??


----------

